# [MacOS] Skype automatisch starten



## nones93 (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

meine Freundin hat einen Mac  (ich hasse Mac´s). Naja sie ist ja auch keine zockerin. Folgendes Problem: Wir Skpen sehr oft und deshalb  will sie sich einstellen, dass skype automatisch beim booten startet (also dass der gespeicherte account sich automatisch anmeldet). Da sie leider einen Mac hat, bin ich hier ratlos. Bei den Einstellungen habe ich jedenfalls nichts gefunden 

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe 

_Edit by Jimini: Topic angepasst._


----------



## norse (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skype automatisch starten*

Nur der Account soll sich automatisch einloggen, sprich sie loggt sich jedes mal erst ein? dann im einlogg fenster den Haken "beim start automatisch anmelden" rein

wenn sich das Programm automatisch starten soll gehst du oben links auf den Apfel -> systemeinstellungen -> benutzer und gruppen -> anmelde objecte 
dort gehst du auf das Plus weiter unten und fügst skype hinzu


viel spaß mit dem so verhassten mac  sind richitg tolle geräte


----------



## nones93 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Skype automatisch starten*

Danke für deine Hilfe, hat geklappt 

Hh ja sie haben ein Zockerdefizit und deshalm mag ich si nicht so


----------

